# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  My Chicken of an EV

## toooldforthis

interesting read....  http://physics.ucsd.edu/do-the-math/...cken-of-an-ev/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Graphs and maths.... *eyes glaze over*  
So what's the gist of it?
The chicken lays more eggs when the car is plugged in?    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

It means that like every other save the planet gizmo it is a rip off and saves only the person selling it and pocketing the subsidies.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Arrrrrr, like the non-recyclable packaging on the eco-light bulbs and the amount of fossil fuels used to ship the components for Prius cars across the globe?    :Smilie:

----------

